# [SOLVED] acer aspire 5315 bios password



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

My friend has set a password in the bios,he now wants to remove it as it is so annoying every time he has to reboot to install updates etc,the problem is the CMOS is soldiered to the m/b and I cant remove it,


any Ideas greatly appreciated


Barapas


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*

To remove it you go back into the BIOS, enter the password and set it to not require a password.

We cannot help with circumventing password of any kind.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*



JMPC said:


> To remove it you go back into the BIOS, enter the password and set it to not require a password.
> 
> We cannot help with circumventing password of any kind.


doesn't support that feature


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*



brobarapas said:


> doesn't support that feature


All BIOS passwords can be changed as long as you know the password. Any other method of changing/removing a password is considered password circumvention and is expressly prohibited by TSF rules.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*

What do you mean that feature is not supported?

Boot the system, enter the BIOS and go to the Security section. There are all the options for setting passwords on the laptop.


----------



## christovn (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*

I have heard of a little secret that if you pull out the battery on the motherboard and put it back again it resets all the bios settings, including the password, don’t know if it works but i will be happy if you could let me know...


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*



gavinzach said:


> All BIOS passwords can be changed as long as you know the password. Any other method of changing/removing a password is considered password circumvention and is expressly prohibited by TSF rules.


I'm in the bios now and it does not support that feature only to change it to a new one,also I do not like your statement circumvention,If you look at all my post you will see that I have helped out lots of people here on this forum and certainly what I am asking is not illegal my friend,please choose your words carefully


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*



christovn said:


> I have heard of a little secret that if you pull out the battery on the motherboard and put it back again it resets all the bios settings, including the password, don’t know if it works but i will be happy if you could let me know...


the battery cant be removed its soldiered to the m/b


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*



JMPC said:


> What do you mean that feature is not supported?
> 
> Boot the system, enter the BIOS and go to the Security section. There are all the options for setting passwords on the laptop.


my friend it is not ther only to change it to a new one


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*

Not sure why your system is so different. I have an Acer Aspire laptop and it has several options for setting types passwords (Boot, HD, etc) and has enable/disable for all of them. 

Maybe contact Acer support and see if they can explain why it can't be disabled.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*



JMPC said:


> Not sure why your system is so different. I have an Acer Aspire laptop and it has several options for setting types passwords (Boot, HD, etc) and has enable/disable for all of them.
> 
> Maybe contact Acer support and see if they can explain why it can't be disabled.


yes it has all does features but not to change,also do you have a problem with your model to boot from disc,this machine will only boot from flash drive,when its booted it will reconise the disc in the d drive but not at boot up times,this is the second acer ive had this problem with


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*



christovn said:


> I have heard of a little secret that if you pull out the battery on the motherboard and put it back again it resets all the bios settings, including the password, don’t know if it works but i will be happy if you could let me know...


yes that feature works if you can remove the CMOS but i cant


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*

solved


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for your input method 2 is how i resolved the problem,normally I wound have removed the CMOS but it is soldered.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire 5315 bios password*



brobarapas said:


> I'm in the bios now and it does not support that feature only to change it to a new one,also I do not like your statement circumvention,If you look at all my post you will see that I have helped out lots of people here on this forum and certainly what I am asking is not illegal my friend,please choose your words carefully


Not to butt in, but I don't think he meant any harm. All he was trying to do is let you know, or remind you that as per the TSF rules, we are not allowed to assist in any way with trying to recover/hack passwords. Please don't take this the wrong way


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thread is now closed


----------

